# Parts for 3535 2 wheel drive



## FORGIVEN (8 mo ago)

I am looking for probably a tractor salvage yard parts. 
I broke my driver's side front axle. I pulled the whole assembly off. Axle and the part that the axle is attached to. Big square shaft that slides into a larger square shaft and is bolted in place . Can be adjusted. I ordered new axle and had both in my truck. Well they dissappear. So I have to find a salvage tractor to get parts I need

Can any body help me
I live in south west Louisiana. Deridder la.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy FORGIVEN, welcome to the tractor forum.

I wonder if a 4035 has the same axle parts?? 



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/mahindra/4035/farm-equipment


----------

